#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > JEE Mains 2013 Discussion Zone >  >  NIT Warangal computer science & engg admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placement, faculty

## shameer.nitwcse

*National Institute Of Technology- Warangal*

Hello fAaDoOoooo Frnds, Hi, I am Shameer. 2nd Year CSE, NIT-W..............
You Can Clear all the queries related to NIT Warangal Computer Science & Engineering Admission 2013.............

Complete Information about Computer Science & Engineering.............

*Branches:*
Computer Science & Engineering
*About Computer Science & Engineering:*

*Computer Science & Engineering:* Established in August 1983, the department of Computer Science and Engineering, National Institute of Technology Warangal, has been in constant pursuit of excellence.

*Mode of Admission:* JEE MAINS.

*Expected JEE Mains Cutoff:*
Branch
Opening Rank
Closing Rank

Computer Science & Engineering
5600
 7800



*Tuition Fee:* 
Total fees payable at the time of admission INR 43,000/-.
*Hostel Fee:*
INR 25,500/- Per Year.
*Placements:*


*Faculty Members:*

*Computer Science & Engineering:*
Dr. T. RAMESHDr. DVLN SOMAYAJULU (H.O.D)Dr. B. B. AMBERKERDr S G SANJEEVISri. K. RAMESHDr.CH.SUDHAKARDr. R.B.V. SUBRAMANYAMSri. S. RAVI CHANDRASri. RAJU BHUKYASri. T RAMAKRISHNUDUDr. R. PADMAVATHYDr. K.V. KadambariSri Rashmi Ranjan RoutDr.U.S.N.RajuSri P. Venkata Subba ReddySri. P MOHAN
*Famous Alumni:*
Shri R.SriramanDr.Ganapathy NaganathanVice Admiral SKK Krishnan
*Address:* NIT Warangal  506004, Andra Pradesh, INDIA.





  Similar Threads: NIT Warangal electrical & electronics engg admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placement, faculty NIT Hamirpur computer science & engineering admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placement, faculty NIT Calicut computer science & engg admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placement, faculty NIT Bhopal computer science & engg admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placement, faculty NIT Warangal electronics & communication engg admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placement, faculty

----------


## utkarshsabberwal

can u pls mail me the placements for cse this year <2012 13> with entire details including companies visited and the packages they offered 
i am a dasa student planning to join either nitw or nitk <surathkal > with cse 
i have the official placements papers of nitk so looking forward for nitw as well 
this might help me in deciding the best one for cse
but ppl conclde that NITW is the best for cse 
pls help me !

---------- Post added at 11:41 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:39 AM ----------

my mail id is utkarshsabberwal[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com

----------


## Alina gill

> can u pls mail me the placements for cse this year <2012 13> with entire details including companies visited and the packages they offered 
> i am a dasa student planning to join either nitw or nitk <surathkal > with cse 
> i have the official placements papers of nitk so looking forward for nitw as well 
> this might help me in deciding the best one for cse
> but ppl conclde that NITW is the best for cse 
> pls help me !
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:41 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:39 AM ----------
> 
> my mail id is utkarshsabberwal @gmail  .com


hey, 
NITW is best for the cse placements....
Last year CSE placement was around 90% and if i talk about the number of companies visited in the campus for btech so it was around 250....
So u can go for admission without any doubt..... All the best  :):

----------


## TheCloneGamer

i have domicile(hs) and obc quota what be the closing rank

----------


## Era Gill

> i have domicile(hs) and obc quota what be the closing rank


Your rank should be at least less than 30k With domicile and category quota  :):

----------


## TheCloneGamer

> Your rank should be at least less than 30k With domicile and category quota


ad predicted by u my rank is b/n 12k and 14k
what r my chances for cse or electronics

----------

